# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Može li u veću sjedalicu?

## Luna Rocco

Znam da je bilo govora o tome koji su uvjeti za veću autosjedalicu - težina veća od 9 kg i samostalno (u)stajanje.

Kaleb ima 10 mjeseci, 11 kila i diže se uz namještaj i predmete sasvim sam, dobra mu je ravnoteža, može dugo stajati, spretan je (ne pada, zna se spustiti iz stajaćeg položaja, zna preći s kauča na fotelju). Korakne uz držanje za namještaj. Pušta se s jednom ručicom i isto suvereno stoji, jedino što se ne pušta s obje.

Mislila sam ipak pričekati do godine dana, ali MD-ova sestra treba u sljedeća 2 tjedna roditi i ZNAM da neće sama nabavljati sjedalicu, nego da će u igri biti jastuk/košara (  :Rolling Eyes:  ), pa sam mislila da joj damo našu (stara godinu dana, u izvrsnom stanju, Maxi Cosi Cabrio).

Ipak...Nisam sigurna je li prerano. 

Malo me muči to što ne stoji bez da se drži za nešto, makar jednim prstićem. Mislila sam čekati da prohoda, a opet, želim da i ta bebica bude sigurna...

Savjetnice, je li ok da Kaleba prebacim u veću i koju preporučate za krupnije dijete (11 kg/75 cm)? Mislila sam kupovati opet MC, ili možda bolje Romer?

Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Evo i fotke kako stoji, da dobijete predodžbu...

http://public.fotki.com/Tristana/kal...07/241062.html

----------


## Janoccka

Jesi razmišljala o kombiniranoj AS, 0-18kg? 
Pa da ju montiraš u smjeru suprotnom smjeru vožnje?

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Jesi razmišljala o kombiniranoj AS, 0-18kg? 
> Pa da ju montiraš u smjeru suprotnom smjeru vožnje?


Pa jesam, ali onda ću mu za godinu i pol opet morati kupovati novu...Nema mi to nekog smisla, ja sam mislila ovu koju sad nabavim imati do boostera.

Znači, bed je da ga stavljam još u smjer vožnje? Zašto?

----------


## Janoccka

Pa i bila bi ti do boostera.... U booster sa naslonom ide od 18kg. 
Jedino moraš voditi računa da ta kombinirana ide u smjeru suprotno smjeru vožnje do 13kg.
Zar Kaleb još tako puno dobiva na težini?

Najsigurnija vožnje je vožnja suprotno smjeru vožnje. U Švedskoj je zakonom propisano da se dijete tako vozi do 3-4 godine. Svakako je bolje sačekati sa okretanjem u smjer vožnje.

----------


## Brunda

I ja bih ovako kao što je Janoccka napisala.

----------


## mitri

Baš sam mislila otvoriti slični topic. Moja mala ima 9.5 mjeseci i 7.6 kg i 72 cm. Ona će 9 kg imati s oko godinu i pol do dvije, ako nastavi ovim tempom. Stoji isto kako je Luna opisala, jako je spretna, a u maloj autosjedalici poludi, imam osjećaj da će ju prerasti u visinu. Čula sam da postoje kombinirane AS, ali ne znam dal u njima sjedi uspravno i kak to zapravo izgleda. Također, dobro bi mi došao savjet o određenoj vrsti. Ne znam dal postoji kombinirana od Romera?

----------


## Janoccka

Najbolja je ona koja najbolje pristaje tvom automobilu. Teško je tu biti pametan. Čini mi se da su dobra iskustva sa Concord Ultimax i Bebe Confort Iseos autosjedalicama. Znam da sam njih zagledala kada su me zanimale kombinirane u kojima dijete može biti u smjeru suprotnom smjeru vožnje do 13kg. 
Važno je da AS ima dobru kopču kako bi se pojas mogao dobro učvrstiti i tako fiksirati AS. Npr. Brevi ima taj problem sa lošom ili nikakvom kopčom. 

A kako to izgleda? Ovako!

----------


## Nina

Laura ima 11 mjeseci i 10 kila i cvrsto stoji,pomalo se pusta. 
Nedavno smo je preselili u vecu sjedalicu,prema naprijed. Jesmo li pogrijesili? :/

----------


## Nina

Nasa je ovakva  http://www.marama-kinderartikel.de/I...1781e96cdfdb7a

----------


## Janoccka

Ajme... jel to ona što nema vlastiti pojas?

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Pa i bila bi ti do boostera.... U booster sa naslonom ide od 18kg. 
> Jedino moraš voditi računa da ta kombinirana ide u smjeru suprotno smjeru vožnje do 13kg.
> Zar Kaleb još tako puno dobiva na težini?
> 
> Najsigurnija vožnje je vožnja suprotno smjeru vožnje. U Švedskoj je zakonom propisano da se dijete tako vozi do 3-4 godine. Svakako je bolje sačekati sa okretanjem u smjer vožnje.


Baš si me sad zbunila, znam da i autosjediličarke uredno prebacuju svoju djecu u smjer vožnje oko godine dana ili ranije i da kombinirane nisu toliko dobre - ili sam ja imala sve neke krive informacije? Nika, Ančica, Inesica? :? 

Ok, vjerujem ti - nabavit ćemo onda kombiniranu...Ova Ivorova mi se čini super, koja je to? I kako mogu znati koja AS najbolje pristaje u Mazdu Premacy (iza su zasebna sjedala, a ne klupa, ima Isofix i samostežući remen)?

Što se tiče težine, sad dobija puno manje (do 6 mjeseci je došao do 10 kg, a u ova 4 je dobio nešto manje od 1 kg), ali mi se čini da će dogurati do 13 do godine i pol sigurno...

----------


## Janoccka

Moš znat koja je bolja tako da ju probaš u automobilu  :Razz: 

Naravno da svi mi okrećemo djecu u smjer vožnje oko godine dana kada kod nas nema AS u kojoj se dijete može voziti suprotno smjeru vožnje do 25kg. Ugl. se sa 9-10 kg AS mora okrenuti u smjer vožnje, a čini mi se BC Iseos i Concord Ultimax sa 13kg. To moraš vidjeti u uputstvima AS. 

Vjeruj mi ne želiš Ivorovu AS. Brevi. Na sreću, naša se još i može smontirati, a i poslužili smo se nekim trikovima. U svakom slučaju, nju ne preporučujem!

Kombinirana sjedalica se u smjeru suprotno smjeru vožnje malo teže montira. Da bi se postigao kut od 45-60 stupnjeva ugl. se mora podmetnuti ručnik ili oni rezanci za bazen. Ali kada se jednom dobro montira, onda je OK. Iako na njima stoji 0-18kg ne preporučam je za novorođenče.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Moš znat koja je bolja tako da ju probaš u automobilu


Zamišljam si scenu...Dobar dan, dobar dan. Dajte mi ovu, ovu, ovu i ovu autosjedalicu da ih isprobam. Je, je, odmah sam tu parkirana, kojih 300-njak metara, znate kako je teško naći parking. Ma znaaaaaam da je to 5000 kuna vrijednosti, pa valjda mi vjerujete da ih neću maznuti?Gospođo, zašto zovete zaštitare?  :Laughing:  

Fakat misliš da je to izvedivo?  :Razz:

----------


## Janoccka

A moš i odabrat AS koju želiš i u koju Kaleb dobro paše. 
Pa staviš oglas u kojem plaćaš kavu za 10minutno isprobavanje željene AS   :Grin:  
I još ako je event na slijedećem Rodinom pregledu ne moš bolje proći 8)

----------


## Nina

> Ajme... jel to ona što nema vlastiti pojas?


Znaci,losa je? :?

----------


## Janoccka

Dijete bi trebalo koristiti autosjedalicu sa vlastitim pojasevima bar do 15, a preporučljivo do 18kg.

----------


## oka

Moja Elena ima 9 kg i cca. 70 cm duga i mene strašno muči što kad sjedi u toj autosjedalici u suprotnom smjeru od vožnje tad se staaalno sa nogicama odgurava od naslona sjedala i to me strašno smeta. ali mi po pravilu još dugo ne smijemo van iz te autosjedalice, kako vi to rješavate, vaša djeca to ne rade?

----------


## Janoccka

A zašto te to smeta?
Bolje da se odguruje u naslon zadnjeg sjedala, nego u sjedalo vozača ili suvozača.... što je nama Jan znao raditi dok je bio u AS 0-18kg i u smjeru vožnje....

----------


## oka

Ma da, ali smeta me jer smo vježbači i ne smije se odgurivati na taj način (slično mi je hopsanju u hodalici) pa mi je stalno strah da se ne navikne pružat stopala pa da hoda po prstićima.  :/  Možda zvuči bezveze, ali to mi onda stalno hoda po glavi.

----------


## Janoccka

E tu nisam kompetentna... Pitaj fizijatra ili kome već idete...
Još ste u 0-13kg AS? Ivor  (8340gr i 73 cm) je u kombiniranoj AS koja je okrenuta u smjeru suprotno smjeru vožnje. Nogice su mu još poprilično od naslona....

----------


## Barbi

Luna, u Tintiliniću (Ilica) npr. daju bez problema da se isproba sjedalica u autu (u biti nisam to pitala ali sam pitala mogu li isprobati stanu li mi kolica u gepek, a to dođe na isto  8) ).
Isto tako i u Turbo limaču (pitala sam u City centru i rekli su da nema problema, samo jedna prodavačica ide s tobom do auta).

Zato Kiku zaobiđi u širokom luku, tamo ne daju.

----------


## oka

Da, još smo 0-14 kg, do sad nisam niti znala za kombiniranu, puno hvala.

----------


## momtobe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsqE-uOtMM4

Zato je bolje da se dijete što duže vozi u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje.

----------


## litala

ja sam leovu stolicu okrenula u smjeru voznje kad je imao 18 ili 19 mjeseci... makar, sto se kilaze tice - mogla sam ga jos pustiti u kontra smjeru.

odguravao se nogama o naslon, ali nije pomicao sjedalicu.


ima kombiniranu 0-18kg concord ultimax sjedalicu. savrseno "sjeda" u oba smjera, zateze se za sic jako dobro, lako se dijete stavlja i vadi. ima poseban "klin" na postolju koji sluzi da drzi sjedalicu u dobrom nagibu (premjesta se obzirom na koju stranu treba gledat sjedalica) kad je okrenuta suprotno od smjera voznje. ima poseban pjenasti umetak koji prilagodjava unutarnji nagib sjedalice tek rodjenim bebama.

svakako bih je koristila od prvog dana. osobno nisam vidjela ni montirala skoljku koja je tako kompaktna i cvrsta kao dobra kombinirana sjedalica.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Rodila je sinoć, a ja još uvijek nisam sigurna hoću li kupovati kombiniranu ili normalnu veću! Uh!

Jannocka, napisala si da su obje do 18 kg...Zar nije ova u smjeru vožnje 9-36? :?

----------


## Janoccka

9-36kg je AS booster sa vlastitim pojasevima. Kada dijete ima 18kg pojasevi se miču i dijete se veže pojasom automobila.
Takva AS ne može u smjer suprotno smjeru vožnje, a po meni baš i nije prikladna za jednogodišnjaka. Bar ne za duže i češće vožnje.

----------


## kli_kli

Totalno me zbunio ovaj topic...

----------


## Janoccka

Zašto?

----------


## mitri

Opet ja. Kod nas je problem jer imamo dva auta pa će se sjedalica ponekad premještavati. Da li kombinirane sjedalice imaju isofix i da li nam je to potrebno, pošto ga imamo samo u jednom autu? Gdje ih ima za kupiti? Kod nas ili vani? Sorry, al imam 100 pitanja...

----------


## Janoccka

Uf... nadam se da će se netko javiti sa boljom informacijom, ali ja ne znam za kombiniranu isofix AS.

----------


## zrinka

ja sam jelenu neki dan okrenula u smjeru voznje
iako znam da je bolje sto duze u supotnom smjeru, ipak zadovoljava uvjete da ju okrenem a sjedalica puno bolje _lezi_ u autu ovako okrenuta

----------


## kli_kli

Janoccka, ja sam zbunjena jer ako beba ima 11kg, to je ipak puno vise nego 9. Zatim, stoji na nogama, i to toliko stabilno da samo sto nije prohodao.
Procitala sam gomilu topica o frkama sa pronalazenjem i montiranjem kombinovane as kao i onih o losijem kvalitetu istih.
Da ne pricam o topicima o deci koja mrze as, a narocito ako gledaju unazad.

Onda, zasto ipak kombinovana?
Mislim, jasno mi je da je sigurnije ako je beba okrenuta suprotno smeru voznje, ali zar i ostali faktori nisu bitni i zar i oni ne uticu na sigurnost.

I konacno, nije lako odluciti, zar nije onda korisnije da budemo ipak malo vise sigurni u to da beba preko 9 kg koja samostalno hoda uz namestaj moze u sediste 9-18?

----------


## Janoccka

Da bi se dijete moglo voziti u AS 9-18kg i u smjeru vožnje, MINIMALNI uvjeti su 9kg i samostalno ustajanje uz namještaj. 
Ne znam da li ti ovo što pomaže jer nisam baš sigurna na što točno misliš zadnjom rečenicom?

Što se tiče problema sa AS 0-18kg... Ima problema i sa AS 9-18kg, ima djece koja ne vole ni vožnju u smjeru vožnje... ne mislim da su kombinirane nešto problematičnije po tom pitanju. 
Meni su one problematične kada netko misli da u njoj može voziti novorođenče. Kombinirane koje sam ja vidjela mi baš i nisu za tako malu bebu....
Meni je recimo super što je Ivorova AS postavljena u smjer suprotan smjeru vožnje jer  tako mogu postići nagib prilično veći nego u smjeru vožnje. On još uvijek začori čim se počnemo voziti.... a vozimo se.... Osim toga lakše mi ga je staviti u AS i Jan ima pogled na njega. Žao mi je što će moći biti okrenut suprotno smjeru vožnje samo do 10kg (prema uputstvima AS) i vjerojatno neće moći biti u smjeru vožnje do godinu i pola kao što je bio Jan. 

Ugl. se uz navedene uvjete smatra da je dijete spremno za sjedalicu 9-18kg oko godine dana. Neki ljudi to naprave čim dijete navrši 9kg. 
Ja sam napisala ono što bih ja napravila a na Luni je odgovornost da procijeni da li će voziti dijete u smjeru ili smjeru suprotnom vožnji.

----------


## Nina

Opet se kratko ubacujem...
Mi smo kupili tu sjedalicu,jer nam se bas zbog prednjeg dijela,one zastite za prsni kos cinila jako sigurna.
 Zatim ima poviseno sjediste dok je beba tako mala,koje se kasnije makne i ono kraj glave,izgleda da dobro fiksira glavicu.
No ocito to nije tako.   :Sad:  
Unatoc sto dijete u tome izgleda ko svemirac,jer je "zarobljeno" u svemu tome,sigurnost nije optimalna. Sto da sad radim?

----------


## Inesica

e sad, ak se možete snać u ovome i ako vam se da čitati  :Kiss:  




> Znam da je bilo govora o tome koji su uvjeti za veću autosjedalicu - težina veća od 9 kg i samostalno (u)stajanje.


ovo je 100% točno i po tome tvoj Kaleb može uveću, ipak...



> Ipak...Nisam sigurna je li prerano. 
> 
> Malo me muči to što ne stoji bez da se drži za nešto, makar jednim prstićem. Mislila sam čekati da prohoda, a opet, želim da i ta bebica bude sigurna...


caka sa ustajanjem je upravo USTAJANJE jer je za njega potrebna određena snaga VRATNIH mišića (oni upravo najčešće trpe kod sudara).
samostalno stajanje, hodanje, a pogotovo sjedenje čak i ne igra toliku ulogu. zna se dogoditi da roditelji postave dijete na nogice i ono stoji ali to nije to. ono se treba samostalno ustati potežući se za nešto.
dakle, ona dva uvjeta su minimalna. dalje je točno da je bolje što duže da se dijete vozi u suprotnom smjeru jer što je dijete starije cijela muskulatura mu postaje jača i razvijenija.



> Baš si me sad zbunila, znam da i autosjediličarke uredno prebacuju svoju djecu u smjer vožnje oko godine dana ili ranije i da kombinirane nisu toliko dobre - ili sam ja imala sve neke krive informacije?


mi autosjedaličarke jesmo malo pukle vezano za AS ali niti nama neki put nema pomoći  :Laughing:  
ja sam svoju P prebacila u sjedalicu 9-18 kad je imala 13mj i 10kg (išla gledat u MPG). dijete mi ulazi u perolaku kategoriju jel eto, ima 2,5godine i manje od 13kg. prebacila sam ju u veću iz razloga što ju je prerasla visinom. i da eventualno, sam mogla kupiti kombiniranu gdje se dijete suprotno smjeru vožnje vozi do 13kg, a aonda se okreće. nisam, iz razloga što sam mislila da će mi P prije doći do 13kg, a i JA OSOBNO nisam ljubitelj 2u1 riješenja.
isto tako vjerujem da je manji problem imati 2,5godišnjakinju u smjeru vožnje nego bebicu od 10mj, bez obzira što zadovoljava minimalne uvjete.



> Naravno da svi mi okrećemo djecu u smjer vožnje oko godine dana kada kod nas nema AS u kojoj se dijete može voziti suprotno smjeru vožnje do 25kg. Ugl. se sa 9-10 kg AS mora okrenuti u smjer vožnje


ovo je istina i zapravo pomalo problem. u velikoj većini kombiniranih AS, kod nas, dijete se mora okrenuti u smjer vožnje kada dođe do 9 ili 10kg. u tom trenutku dijete često nema potrebne minimalne uvjete što se tiće muskulature. roditelji se nađu u dilemi jer su išli sa idejom da budu praktični, a na kraju to ne mogu iskoristiti.
probat ću napisat kako ja vidim kombinirane AS.
postoje dvije vrste kod nas: 0-18kg i 9-36kg

po mojem, idealna 0-18kg bila bi:
- suprotno smjeru vožnje montira se do djeteovih 13kg
- ima dovoljan broj utora za remenčiće kako bi odgovarali i bebi i većem dijetetu. suprotno smjeru vožnje pojasići bi trebali izlaziti u visini bebinih ramena ili malo ispod, a u smjeru vožnje između ramena i visine ušiju.
- bilo bi zgodno da ima uložak u kojem se vozi beba dok je mala, a poslije se makne (ako nema, za ovo postoje i neki dozvoljeni trikovi). problem je u tome što te kombinirane AS su dosta velike za malu bebu s obzirom da su namjenjene i dijetetu.
*- da se savršeno montira u oba dva smjera*

idealna 9-36kg je:
*- da ima vlastite remene kojima se dijete veže do 18kg*. ovo je prvi uvijet koji gledam kod takve AS i ako to nema križam ju sa popisa. nažalost, na našem tržištu postoji dosta ovakvih koji nemaju vlastite pojaseve
- da se naslon koristi do barem, 27kg
- da ima vodilice, utore, bilo što, čime bi se podesio pojas automobila kada se dijete njime počne vezati
- ako se u njoj planira prevoziti dijete koje zadovoljava tek minimalne uvjete gledala bi da mu nije preglomazna, odnosno da ima nekakav jastučić barem za glavu i da se može barem malo pomaknuti u ležeći položaj.
*- da se savršeno montira u auto*

drštvo sa projekta, nadopunite me ak se još nečeg sjetite

iako sam napisala da ne volim 2u1 riješenja, eto mene pa ja tražim jednu ovakvu savršenu (što je zapravo 3u1)  :Wink: 

ja nikako ne bi odbacila kombinirane AS ali bi jako pazila kod odabira




> Laura ima 11 mjeseci i 10 kila i cvrsto stoji,pomalo se pusta.
> Nedavno smo je preselili u vecu sjedalicu,prema naprijed. Jesmo li pogrijesili?
> sjedalica: http://www.marama-kinderartikel.de/I...1781e96cdfdb7a


ovu sjedalicu ne bi savjetovala iz razloga što nema vlastite pojaseve i to zato što oni puno bolje drže dijete zategnuto u AS. bez obzira što je cijela sjedalica pojastučena dijete bi se kod sudara moglo dosta tumbati, pogotovo prema naprijed.
taj pomak prema naprijed izgleda mi problematičan upravo i zbog te pregrade koja ga drži. sva sila kod sudara prenijela bi se u tu jednu točku i to na najmekši dio tijela, trbušni dio.
ja o toj AS ne bi ni razmišljala. pojasi nas i djecu puno bolje drže. uobičajeni pojas u AS, sa 5 točki učvršćenja, ako je dobro zategnut (ne više od jednog prsta kod prsne kosti bez jakne), nas najbolje drži. probajte se sjetiti kako se vežu (su)vozači u automobilima namjenjenima utrkama.




> Da li kombinirane sjedalice imaju isofix i da li nam je to potrebno, pošto ga imamo samo u jednom autu?


kod nas nema kombinirane sa isofixom. znam za jednu, recaro koji imaju kombinaciju postolja i sjedalica.
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=27566
isofix ti nije nužan. on smanjuje mogućnost pogreške kod montiranja. dobro učvršćena AS bez isofixa jednako je sigurna kao i ona sa njime. dobro je znati: sjedalice koje imaju isofix mogu se montirati i pojasom auta, tako da ako kupite sa, investicija ne mora biti promašena.

odabir AS nikako nije jednostavan, pogotovo ako se više toga želi izvući iz jedne.
svakako ne treba srljat u kupovini i neki put treba napraviti i pokoji kompromis. nikako ne bi išla na kompromise koji u pitanje dovode sigurnost.
AS treba isprobati montirati kod kupovine, a zgodno je isprobati je i sa dijetetom.



> Zamišljam si scenu...Dobar dan, dobar dan. Dajte mi ovu, ovu, ovu i ovu autosjedalicu da ih isprobam. Je, je, odmah sam tu parkirana, kojih 300-njak metara, znate kako je teško naći parking. Ma znaaaaaam da je to 5000 kuna vrijednosti, pa valjda mi vjerujete da ih neću maznuti?Gospođo, zašto zovete zaštitare?


  :Laughing:  
Luna (i ostali) pa nećete isprobavat sve sjedalice u dućanu, sam one za koje ste zainteresirani. u jednomdućanu su to 1, možda dvije.
Luna, vidim ti imaš strpljenja sa AS. ti bi ih sve nagazivala. imam te u vidu za nešto ak će ići

----------


## kli_kli

Ok, razumem.
Jedino sto se meli licno (do sada) cinilo da kombinovana autosedista prave ceo niz problema.
Sad mi je jasno, ali mi je malo ostao grc u grudima jer sam ja Novija sa nesto vise od 9kg i sa 10 meseci stavila u vece sediste (samostalno je ustao prvi put sa 6 meseci).
Verovatno sam zato uopste reagovala.
Sledeci put cu mnogo podrobnije prouciti kombinovane, mada sam i tada razmisljala o kupovini kombinovane, a odlucila za 9-18.

----------


## Janoccka

Inesice, skoro sam sasvim sigurna da Concord Ultimax i Bebe Confort Iseos idu u smjeru suprotno smjeru vožnje do 13kg. Većina ostalih kombiniranih AS (ugl. nižeg cjenovnog ranga) s kojima sam se ja sretala su bilo pomalo problematične i kod montiranja u smjeru vožnje. No, vi u ZGu imate više iskustva s tim....
Za Ultimax je netko na forumu pisao da se može dobro montirati u oba smjera. 
E sada... tu naravno treba biti oprezan. Ja i svoju Brevi mogu dobro monitrati u oba smjera, ali ju nikome ne preporučujem. 
To je moj križ neznanja kada sam kupovala AS!

Kli_kli... nemoj razmišljati o tome... sve je prošlo OK i to je najbitnije. Da nije Rode i ja bih mislila da je jedini uvjet da dijete ima 9kg...
Šteta što i ovakve stvari ne pišu u uputama AS....

Nina, koliko vidim na linku ta je AS 9-36kg. Nju možete koristiti kada Laura bude imala 15 a još bolje 18kg i bude se vezala pojasom automobila (tada se vjerojatno miče taj prednji dio). Do tada kupite adekvatnu AS sa pojasevima.

----------


## ketipu

Imam curicu staru 3,5 godina i 16,5 kg. Sadašnja AS joj je premala a i moram priznati da je i meni dosta borbe oko stavljanja gospodične u stolicu jer je ne voli ni vidjeti. Mislim da joj je vrijeme za novu stolicu. Međutim, ja kao lagano panična mama imam priličnu dozu "nepovjerenja" prema boosterima. Vjerovatno nepotrebno ali nekako mi se čine manje sigurni bez svojih pojaseva nego ova u kojoj jjest( inace imamo chiccovu stolicu- toliko je loša da ne vrijedi o tome ni pricati). Zanima me da li postoje boosteri koji imaju svoje pojaseve i da li su oni potrebni. Nekako sam najvise pristasa Roemera i concorda pa vas molim za mišljenje

----------


## pikulica

ketipu imaš conkord trimax, to je kombinirana 2+3, od 9-36 kila dakle nakon 18 kila ne koriste se više pojasevi nego je u funkciji boostera. Ja sam tražila kod nas romer 2+3 sjedalicu ali nisam našla. Concord sjedalice su inače ok, ali ova kombinirana mislim nije dobila bogzna kakve ocjene na ADAC testovima.Mi imamo concord lift protect(15-36 ) i jako smo zadovoljni, ima najbolje ocjene u svojoj klasi, nema pojaseve, ali je koristimo od kad je imao nekih 18 kg i 110 cm

----------


## Janoccka

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=27608

----------


## Nina

> Nina, koliko vidim na linku ta je AS 9-36kg. Nju možete koristiti kada Laura bude imala 15 a još bolje 18kg i bude se vezala pojasom automobila (tada se vjerojatno miče taj prednji dio). Do tada kupite adekvatnu AS sa pojasevima.


I sad je vezemo pojasom automobila koji se uvede kroz utore(ili kako se to vec zove). Zaista mi se cinila kao sigurna sjedalica...  :Sad:  
A i dosta dobro je ocijenjena na testovima.

----------


## mitri

Ovaj smo vikend krenuli u potragu za sjedalicom i neću vam ni pričati da su nam sve tete u dučanima rekle da nam to nije potrebno, da je naša cura dovoljno velika za sjedalicu 9-18 kg, iako ima 7.6kg, ta kilaža je samo okvirna, odnosno dovoljno je da beba sama sjedi...... i hrpa takvih gluposti. Međutim, nigdje nismo našli ni Concord ni Bebe Confort koje mi je Janoccka preporučila pa bi molila da me uputite gdje bi ih mogla naći.

----------


## zrinka

JA PREPORUCAM CHICCO RACE
OD 0-18 KG
 sorry za caps

----------


## Janoccka

Zrinka jel to ta što si napisala da puno bolje leži u smjeru vožnje?
Litala je napisala da concord ultimax savršeno sjeda u oba smjera...

Concord imaš u Kiki, Bebe Confort u Turbo Limaču, Chicco... ne znam....

----------


## zrinka

je, u mom autu, u nissan primeri je uzas, u atosu je puno bolja....

----------


## Alone

Pročitala sve ove postove i totalno sam zbunjena, pa molim za savjet.
Moje cudo ima sad 4,5 mjeseca, 9kg i 70 cm. Do 3,5 mjeseca vozili ga u košari Peg Perego, a kada mu je postala mala u autosjedalici istog proizvođača koja je od 0-12 kg. On sada jedva stane u nju. Po visini ima još 2-3 cm lufta , ali ga jedva zakopčam s pojasom od autosjedalice, posebno ako je u nekoj debljoj jaknici i naravno stopalima dodiruje sjedalo. Sjedalica je okrenuta unatrag. Mislila sam ga držati u njoj bar još mjeseca dana ako ne preraste. Koju bi mi sjedalicu preporučili za dalje, s obzirom da on još ne sjedi, a mislim da premašuje neke standardne mjere?

----------


## Luna Rocco

Nisam autosjedaličarka, ali i moje dijete je s 4 mjeseca imalo skoro 9 kila, pa ti mogu reći par stvari dok se ne javi neka od autosjediličarki:

- nakon 4. mjeseca života prirast težine se dosta usporava - ilustracije radi, K. je s 5 mjeseci imao skoro 10 kg, a sad (10 mjeseci) ih nema ni 11

- nikad nemoj stavljati dijete u jaknici u sjedalicu, jer onda pojasi ne mogu biti optimalno stegnuti (jedan prst između ključne kosti i pojasa), pa bi mogli skliznuti, pogotovo ako je jaknica glatka...Stavi ga u vestici i preko njega toplu dekicu.

Savjete o sjedalici dat će ti cure.  :Love:

----------


## Alone

Hvala na savjetima Luna Rocco. Zvuči mi nevjerojatno da se napredak tako naglo uspori, budemo vidjeli!  :Smile:

----------


## Pina

Da se ja ubacim sa pitanjem koje moze glasiti isto kao i naslovno. . . evo situacije. . . Ema ima 8kg, za dva dana ce napuniti godinu, sama se ustaje, napravi par koraka sama pridrzavajuci se za namjestaj, sjedi vec mjesecima. Sjedalica koju sada koristimo je BebeConfort Creatis. Ema je narasla tako da joj je glava sada vec u ravnini sa rubom sjedalice. Imamo drugu, vecu sjedalicu Romer Duo Plus koju samo dobili na poklon. . .  moje pitanje za sjedalica-savjetnice je da li Ema moze u tu vecu sjedalicu? Znam da je sigurnije da je dijete sto duze okrenuta u suprotnom smjeru, ali kako je ona krenula s kilazom tko zna kada ce doci do tih famoznih 9kg. . .

----------


## mitri

Bila samu Turbo limaču i tamo imaju Bebe Confort iseos TT od 9-18kg. I kažu da nisu nikad imali od 0-18kg. Sad ne znam dal sam ja nešto krivo shvatila ili...? Jel se možda drugačije zove?

----------


## Nina

Od kad je postavljen topic nemam mira,skoro sam kupila i drugu sjedalicu. 
Pretrazila sam mnoge stranice. I zakljucak-nasa sjedalica nije perfektna(takve nema),ali je medu boljima. Na svim testovima je dobro prosla.
Npr. na ovom testu je dobila 4 zvjezdice,kao i Bebe Confort Iseos koju vi preporucate http://www.oeamtc.at/tests/kindersitze/

Zbog toga,a i buduci da se vrlo rijetko vozimo autom i to samo na kratke relacije,necemo kupovat novu sjedalicu,nego cemo vjerovat testovima koji kazu da je sjedalica dobra.
Eto..samo sam vam htjela reci sto sam odlucila,ako koga zanima  :Wink:

----------


## Pina

*mitri*, Bebe Comfort Creatis je 0+, tj do 13kg/12mj (prema njihovim specifikacijama) i ima ih u TL-u i kosta 999,00kn. I ima odlicne ocjene na testovima. . . .

----------


## mitri

Bila sam jučer u Kiki i tražila Concord ultimax 0-18. Kažu tete da to nemaju i nikad nisu imali. :? 
Gdje bi ju još mogla potražiti? Prešla sam praktički cijeli grad i od kombiniranih sam vidjela samo Brevi.
Litala, gdje si kupila svoju sjedalicu?

----------


## Luna Rocco

Eto da vam na kraju velim da smo kupili prekrasnu sjedalicu Maxi Cosi Tobi *red flame reflection* (inzistirala sam na MC jer smo bili prepreprezadovoljni s našom MC Cabrio), ima super ocjene na crash testovima, odlično se veže, fenomenalno nam je sjela u auto, kao da je prikovana uz sjedalo, a Kaleb je okinuo od sreće što može gledati druge aute u vožnji! :D 

Razmišljala sam o kombiniranoj, ali smo se na kraju ipak odlučili za ovu i nije mi žao.

Cijena - prava sitnica. :shock: 

Evo moje ljepotice
http://www.bobosklep.pl/images/tobi_...reflection.jpg

Hvala svima na savjetima!  :Kiss:

----------


## Pina

> Da se ja ubacim sa pitanjem koje moze glasiti isto kao i naslovno. . . evo situacije. . . Ema ima 8kg, za dva dana ce napuniti godinu, sama se ustaje, napravi par koraka sama pridrzavajuci se za namjestaj, sjedi vec mjesecima. Sjedalica koju sada koristimo je BebeConfort Creatis. Ema je narasla tako da joj je glava sada vec u ravnini sa rubom sjedalice. Imamo drugu, vecu sjedalicu Romer Duo Plus koju samo dobili na poklon. . .  moje pitanje za sjedalica-savjetnice je da li Ema moze u tu vecu sjedalicu? Znam da je sigurnije da je dijete sto duze okrenuta u suprotnom smjeru, ali kako je ona krenula s kilazom tko zna kada ce doci do tih famoznih 9kg. . .


Nitko?

----------


## litala

> Bila sam jučer u Kiki i tražila Concord ultimax 0-18. Kažu tete da to nemaju i nikad nisu imali. :? 
> Gdje bi ju još mogla potražiti? Prešla sam praktički cijeli grad i od kombiniranih sam vidjela samo Brevi.
> Litala, gdje si kupila svoju sjedalicu?


u puli  :Smile:  

pokusala sam sada pronaci i upustva za upotrebu, mozda pise na njima tko je uvoznik, ali ih ne mogu naci (nesto preuredjujemo, pa je totalni kaos, za razliku od uobicajenog totalnog kaosa  :Razz: )

----------


## Inesica

Pina, minimalni uvjeti za sjedalicu u smjeru vožnje su:



> težina veća od 9 kg i samostalno ustajanje


pronađi upute od svoje Creatis i vidi što točno piše kada se smatra da je dijete preraslo AS

----------


## Pina

Piše samo da je sjedalica grupe 0+, za dijete do težine 13kg. Ništa više. . . velim kakao je krenula s težinom, nebu došla do tih 9kg jos mjesecima, sad ima 8300.

----------


## Nika

preporuka je oko dva cm ispod ruba as, kada dodje glavica.
znaci, da je dijete preraslo sjedalicu (ako u uputama ne pise drugacije).

pina, u tvom slucaju bi mozda dobro dosla kombinirana jer se tako moze bebacica voziti u suprotnom smjeru dugo, dok ne dosegne 13 kg.

----------


## Inesica

kako ju vežeš u AS? mislim u koliko odjeće. ako je slučajno u jakni ili skafanderu. to ne bi smjela biti a zna uzeti koji centimetar pa i u visinu

----------


## Pina

Neee, u sjedalici je normalno obučena u hlačei majicu ili eventualno gornji dio trenirkice, a pokrijem ju dekicom kad je ovako hladno. . . . i da, pojasevi joj već lagano dođu ispod ramena. . . . a zbog čega je tih 9kh tooolikooo bitno ako je dijete po svemu dovoljno čvrsto? Fali joj malo više od pola kile? Nemamo novaca kupovati sad jos jednu sjedalicu. . . .   :/

----------


## Pina

Evo jedna fotka. . . http://public.fotki.com/pina05/ema/k.../dscf2685.html password je hisense

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ne znam ti reći za AS, ali kako je slaaaaaatka!  :Heart:

----------


## aries24

mi smo koristili istu sjedalicu i noi je glava virila van barem 3 cm, ali nismo ga mećali u veću prije nego je ispunio sve uvjete (ustajanje, sjedenje, kilaža)
iako mu je virila glavica, nekako sam mislila da je ipak sigurniji u onoj manjoj

----------


## Pina

Tu se lomim, jer su joj pojasvi ispod ramena pa ne znam koliko je to sigurno. . . .  :/ 
LunaRocco, hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## Nika

sto se dogadja kad glavica viri iznad ruba as!?

zamislite frontalni sudar, dijete je u as suprotno smjeru voznje.

sve osobe i predmeti se krecu prema tocki udara.
as je dizajnirana da nam zastiti bebu u tom trenutku i to na nacin da se sile udarca rasporede po cijeloj autosjedalici. bebino tijelo i glava su zasticeni, NO ukoliko glavica viri iznad as ili je na rubu, ona ce poletiti prema naprijed, a kako ju nema sto zastititi ... onda pricamo o vrlo ozbiljnim i teskim povredama.

samo bi napomenula da to ne moraju nuzno biti velike brzine!

----------


## Nika

> Tu se lomim, jer su joj pojasvi ispod ramena pa ne znam koliko je to sigurno. . . .  :/ 
> LunaRocco, hvala


Pojasevi u ovoj as moraju biti u ravnini ili ispod ramena.
Tako da je ok.

----------


## Ancica

Ukoliko je Emino tjeme doslo do vrha naslona, a po slici izgleda da je tako, onda se definitivno treba premjestiti u drugu, primjerenu sjedalicu. Kako Ema nema jos devet kg, ona mora u kombiniranu ili neku vecu za novorodence za postavljanje unazad. 

Ako znate nekog tko je prerastao njihovu za novorodence a da ima visi naslon i da je sigurna, tipa nije bila u sudaru, imaju jos upute, ima sve originalne dijelove, nije prestara i odgovara vasem vozilu, onda bi vam mozda bila dobra opcija posuditi je na par mjeseci dok Ema ne nabije tu kilu koja joj fali.

Ako cete ici na kombiniranu, mislim da i Chicco ima neku kombiniranu, zrinka je s njom bila zadovoljna, ako se dobro sjecam, mozda da je priupitas na pp?

----------


## Snulko

A evo i mog problema. Imamo dva auta, dvoje djece, i tri auto sjedalice   :Grin:  

Malenu vozimo u maxi cosi city sjedalici, prebacujuci je iz auta u auto prema potrebi. 
Maleni se vozi u Romer sjedalici, okrenut prema naprijed. Nismo ga dugo vagali, ali vise od 15 kg sigurno nema. 
Za cca. 6 mjeseci vjerojatno cemo malenu trebati prebaciti u vecu sjedalicu. E sad. Ne da nam se kupovati jos jedna sjedalica od 9-18, jer ce je maleni vrlo brzo prerasti. 
Nego razmisljamo o kupnji one do 36 kg, njega preseliti u tu vecu, a malenu u ovu do 18 kg.
Vidim da pisete da trebam uzeti onu s vlastitim pojasevima. Malo sam surfala po recimo Romer i Maxi cosi sjedalicama, i vidjela da su bez vlastitih pojaseva. Koju mi onda preporucujete?

Imam jos jedan problem. Malo mi je previse kupovati dvije takve autosjedalice, jednu za mm-ov, a drugu za moj auto. S obzirom da svoj auto uglavnom koristim za grad i brzine su puno manje, a i rjede ga vozimo u mom autu nego u od mm-a,  razmisljala sam da za svoj auto nabavim onu kao samo sjedalicu za ispod guze, a da se nasloni na sic od auta i da ga vezemo pojasevima od auta. Smijem li to ikako? Ima 3 godine i 3 mjeseca, tada ce imati cca. 3 god i 8 mjeseci, ali vjerujem da ce biti ispod 18 kg jer je mrsavko.

----------


## mitri

Litala, hvala ti, al ne moraš se mučiti (znam kak je  :Wink:  ). Mislim da ćemo se provozati do Slovenije.

----------


## miha

> Litala, hvala ti, al ne moraš se mučiti (znam kak je  ). Mislim da ćemo se provozati do Slovenije.


jel bi ti bilo teško pitati planiraju li uskoro kakvu akciju vezano uz 'britax evolvu'  :Grin:  ?

i da baciš pogled imaju li još kakvu od 9-36kg (dakle skupina l/ll/lll)...

----------


## Pina

*Miha*, ja sam dobila novikatalog od BC-a. Ne znam da li ti odgovara ta sjedalica, Nania Newfix, izgleda ovako. . . http://www.groovystyle.co.uk/images/...IC-100-300.jpg
redovna cijena im je 75,99€, a preko kluba 49,99€. Ako nisi uclanjena dodjes tamo i uclanis se.

----------


## miha

hvala, ali ne bih naniu. ima jako loše ocjene na test-crashovima :/ ...

----------


## mitri

Nema problema, budem pitala. Samo još ne znam kada ćemo u Slo. Vjerojatno sljedeći vikend.

----------


## daner

Nakon svega što sam pročitala, nisam baš sasvim sigurna što trebam napraviti, pa bi molila konkretan odgovor tipa: odi i kupi TO! Oprostite ako ponavljam ali želim biti sigurna. Mi idemo ZG-ŽU-ZG gotovo svaka tri-četiri tjedna, stoga bi bila mirnija kad znam da je mali siguran u svojoj AS. Da više ne dužim...   :Rolling Eyes:  
Mali sada ima 4 mj. i oko 7,5 kg. Od rođenja ga vozimo u "no name" AS bez certifikata o sigurnosti, koju smo dobili na poklon. Planirala sam drugi tjedan otići i kupiti novu i to MC 9-18kg.
Koliko sam skužila iz svega što sam pročitala, to baš i nije dobra ideja. Stoga vas, koji znate više, molim,   :Embarassed: , da mi napišete koju AS trebam. Voljela bih da se mali vozi u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje.

Hvala vam puno i oprostite što morate pisati ponovno i ponovno!
Btw, kad je slijedeći pregled AS u ZG?
Hvala, hvala...

----------


## Nika

daner, mali ti jos nikako nije sprema za as grupeI (9-18 kg).

dok ne zadovolji uvjete za prelazak (minimalno 9 kg i samostalno ustajanje), mora se voziti suprotno smjeru voznje.
kako kazes da sjedalica koju trenutno ima nema certifikat i zabrinuta si za sigurnost, mozda bi za vas bilo rjesenje uzeti kombiniranu as. 
imas na ovom pdf puno razgovora o toj as, malo procitaj.

i da, nitko ti ne moze reci uzmi ovu as i bit ce 100 % dobra.

----------


## AdioMare

Nika, molim te još malo, i ja trebam savjet.
Tek sad tražim tuđa iskustva po forumu, ali još nisam odlučila. 
Dijete ima 17 kg i 3,5 god. 
Dakle gledali smo maxi cosi i romer bez isofiksa (jel to isto maxi cosi, taj romer?) koju sam pročitala da je netko hvalio, pa se pitam što bih od to dvoje uzela? Romer-ica je skuplja oko 300 kn. Ako je neosporno bolja, uzet ću je.
Gdje još mogu buljiti u as osim u turbo limaču?

----------


## Sunseeker

Eto i ja imama jedno pitanje...
Paolo nam ima 9100g i već se neko vrijeme ustaje na noge uz sve što dohvati te i pušta jednu ruku, ali još ne stoji bez da se drži uz nešto... imamo Peg-perego autosjedalicu i glava mu je iznad naslona... znači li to da ga možemo prebaciti u novu AS (kupili smo Maxi-Cosi Tobi)?
I da... kada će pregled autosjedalica u Rijeci??

----------


## Sunseeker

E... zaboravila sam napisati da i hoda uz stol ili trosjed...

Hvala!!

----------


## daner

Nika, hvala. Sad sam bar sigurna da ne trebam tu AS koju sam mislila da trebam. Idem tražiti nešto o kombiniranim. A kombinirana znači da se može okrenutu u oba smjera, ili?   :Grin:  
Pozdrav.

----------


## miha

> A kombinirana znači da se može okrenutu u oba smjera


da 8)

----------


## Nika

AdioMare, maxi cosi i romer su dva razlicita proizvodjaca as, a kod nas nekako najzastupljenija ( i ne samo kod nas).

Uz turbo limac, ima ih veci izbor u tintilinicu.

Sto se tice ovu ili onu, neces puno pogrijesiti, pogledaj da ima dodatne bocne zastite (makar ih vecina novih ima) i kako to izgleda kad ju stavih u auto. Znaci radi se o grupi II. 15-36 kg.

Sunseeker, ako Paulu glava viri iznad as, onda ju je svakako prerasao, u drugom slucaju bih ti rekla da pricekas jos koji mjesec jer ovo sto si rekla su najminimalniji uvijeti za prelazak u vecu grupu. 

daner, da, kombinirane sluze da klince mozemo voziti do (9, 10 ili 13 kg, kako kod koje) suprotno smjeru voznje a kasnije ih se okrene.

----------


## Freya

Budući se ovdje razmatraju prednosti i nedostaci pojedinih AS, imam i ja jedno pitanje. Mi se također nalazimo pred prijelazom u veću AS, no ja još nisam ozbiljno proučavala koju bih. Vidim da se često spominje i hvali MC Priori XP. Nešto jeftinija varijanta MC je Priori SPS pa me zanima koja je razlika između te dvije i, narano, vaša iskustva ukoliko netko ima takvu AS.

----------


## AdioMare

Nika, puno hvala.

----------


## daner

Hvala, cure. Pravo ste zlato.   :Kiss:

----------


## Nika

> Budući se ovdje razmatraju prednosti i nedostaci pojedinih AS, imam i ja jedno pitanje. Mi se također nalazimo pred prijelazom u veću AS, no ja još nisam ozbiljno proučavala koju bih. Vidim da se često spominje i hvali MC Priori XP. Nešto jeftinija varijanta MC je Priori SPS pa me zanima koja je razlika između te dvije i, narano, vaša iskustva ukoliko netko ima takvu AS.


Ja imam samo priori i razlika izmedju nje i xp je ta sto xp ima dodanu polugu za zatezanje donjeg djela pojasa.
A sps je side protection system (dodatna bocna zastita), sto xp ima.

vidi ovdje 
http://www.maxi-cosi.com/car/carseat/

----------


## daner

Samo da vam kažem... Bili smo u gradu i naišli smo u TL Rotor da pitam za AS bebe confort kombiniranu 0-18 kg. Prodavačica mi kaže da toga nema i da nama treba 9-18. Kažem joj da mali ima 4 mj i da još ni ne sjedi sam, a ona će meni da ne gledam na to, da se on remenima zategne u sjedalicu i da se sjedalica može montirati da bude poluležeći položaj. Naravno da nisam nasjela na to, zahvaljujući vama.
Pozdrav...

----------


## AdioMare

Mi ni opet sinoć nismo kupili   :Sad:  ...
Zato što se ne mogu odlučiti. 
Obje normalno nasjedaju na auto-sjedalo, a poslije sam skužila da ni nema problema sa nalijeganjem sjedalice od 15 do 35 kg, već veličinama ispod nje.
MM-u se više sviđa maxi cosi rody xp, jer je dodatno učvršćena, a ima i bočne kuke koje pridržavaju dno sjedalice sa naslonom, kao, boji se da kod romerice naslon može klatiti lijevo desno (ne u velikoj mjeri, ali ipak), a naslon za ruke kod maxi cosi rody xp ima plastični dio na koji naliježe remen, pa ne može iscufati platno kao kod romerice koja je tapecirana :/ . Inače, više mu je i anatomska.
Meni se kod romerice sviđa što je robusnija i teža - čini mi se da joj je plus, šta mislite? Nekako mi je sigurnija i čini mi se udobnija i mekša od maxi.
Cijena im je ista.
Da mi život ne bi bio lagan, u povratku iz TL svratimo u baby media shop i tamo MM ugleda maxi cosi rody (bez "xp") koja je 750 kn i pošto je od ranije zagovornik maxi cosia, ovo mu se učini jednako dobro i sigurno kao i xp model. Kao, ako kupujemo maxi, zašto plaćati 250 kuna više, jednako su dobre, pa vas pitam, jesu li?
Znam da je najbolje odvesti dijete pa i na taj način odvagnuti - što ćemo danas svakako napraviti.
Što biste vi na mojem mjestu? Fakat se ne radi o "sviđa mi se, ne sviđa" - priči, već me sad muče ovi tehnički detalji (težina jedne i druge as, udobnost, kvaliteta izvedbe..) što mislite?
Pooomoooziteee  :Smile: , pliz!

----------


## AdioMare

Uh, nikoga nema ovdje cijeli dan, a ja za sat i pol moram ići  :Sad:  .

----------

